# 6/15 Flounder report - Low tides and High winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/15/2018*
I had the Lee S. family group of 6 onboard tonight, including his 6 and 8 year old daughter and son. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 20-25mph and low tide levels. We got off to a decent start, gigging 8 flounder in the first 1.5 hours. After making a move, we found some amazing fast action, gigging 14 fish in 20 minutes. After the hot-spot slowed down, we had to grind for our remaining fish. The kids had a great time gigging fish on their own, and its was big smiles and high-fives all night. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 2 black drum and 2 sheepshead by 12:30am (3 hours 30 minutes of gigging). Fish size was solid again tonight, with a 17" average, and the largest flounder at 20".

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 10, 11, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

